# Fundraising



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife (Aug 31, 2013)

So for my 18th Birthday next year I am doing a fundraising masquerade ball to raise funds for Diabetes UK and Cancer Research

Does anyone know anywhere who would be willing to donate prizes for the tombola/raffle?

I live in Lincoln and will be going round local businesses, I have tried Tesco too

thank you


----------

